# Best Dream Towns



## JaadeL

Post here the Dream Codes of people who's town have the utmost dedication and are simply beautiful and share worthy. 

If anyone has the Dream Codes of some awesome Japanese towns I'd love for you to post them here too. 

Cheers ^_^


----------



## CoffeeKuma

This one really  cute! I keep visting it to many times!
[1300-0483-1618]
This is one really cool town. I love the way he/she set up his rooms.
[1700-1943-9448]
this one's nice too,i'm wondering how they got all there villager to move in a perfect row! OuO 
[1300-0735-5643]
I loventhis town's patterns,it's so pretty! 
[3200-1562-9686]


----------



## Neutron

3400-0122-8262

This one is pretty amazing, it looks like a real town with roads, sidewalks, a bamboo forest, etc. Needless to say, a lot of patterns went into this one.


----------



## chriss

I saw someone post this one on tumblr. Really interesting town, has some really creepy rooms in the houses.


----------



## Nooblord

3900-0171-3177

Town of a Japanese girl I met in Club Tortimer.


----------



## Eirrinn

Mine -laughs and then starts to cry-


----------



## Stevey Queen

I named it the Lion Town because it has a lion theme. It is absolutely amazing. I'm getting a lot of inspiration from it for my own town.


----------



## howarkri000

You like Sailor Moon? My town is Sailor Moon themed. It's still a work in progress, but i thought id give you my dream address:

5900-2180-3506

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is supposed to be Boondex after all the donations. (wild world)


----------



## Zerokii

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 5651
> 
> I named it the Lion Town because it has a lion theme. It is absolutely amazing. I'm getting a lot of inspiration from it for my own town.



Funny because the katakana translates to Raion or Lion. So yeah, it's Lion town. XD


----------



## JellyBeans

Mines not great but I want to know what people think of it :s

6200-2207-0548

...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mines not great but I want to know what people think of it :s

6200-2207-0548

...


----------



## Zander

Here is mine.  I spent a lot of time working on it.

And sorry for the necro post

5400-2967-8035


----------



## smilesalot0717

My town is a winter theme. Would love to know what you guys think. DC 4200-2406-3616 Sunset.


----------



## acnlheart

You guys should visit Pastelia dream code: 4100 - 2171 - 4940 boy clothes on the <- and girl clothes on the ->
you are going to ♥! It is very amazing and very ♥cute♥ it's just omg!


----------



## jiheishou

Neutron said:


> 3400-0122-8262
> 
> This one is pretty amazing, it looks like a real town with roads, sidewalks, a bamboo forest, etc. Needless to say, a lot of patterns went into this one.
> 
> View attachment 5644



That's so cool omg.


----------



## tarakdeep

Mines in sight if anyone is interested

- - - Post Merge - - -

in sig


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

come my dream town it really Gorgeous
My dream address is in my signature


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I think mine are unique.They are in my sig.I'm going to be visiting some towns that you all posted.They sound really cool.


----------



## Dewy

These are the two most beautiful, well-designed dream towns I've ever seen:
Mayor Rae of North: 7900-3285-6095
Mayor Estel of Cit?lune: 4800-2245-2005

They're so incredibly beautiful, I love them so much c':

This one's also very pretty: 4800-2245-2005 (it's pink themed)


----------



## TheGreatBrain

smilesalot0717 said:


> My town is a winter theme. Would love to know what you guys think. DC 4200-2406-3616 Sunset.



Your town is very lovely.The basement room in Paige's house is really nice..It was my favorite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



acnlheart said:


> You guys should visit Pastelia dream code: 4100 - 2171 - 4940 boy clothes on the <- and girl clothes on the ->
> you are going to ♥! It is very amazing and very ♥cute♥ it's just omg!



Thanks for sharing this unique and creative town.So cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CrimsonFireWolf said:


> come my dream town it really Gorgeous
> My dream address is in my signature



Your town is really gorgeous.All I can say is "WOW"!!!!!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

So, I'm looking for towns that are one of three things: cute, creepy, or have good stair/brick road patterns.  Anybody that can help me out with this?


----------



## MayorKittenLuv

I have a town called Rairakku. My town is still getting started but it is still pretty good.
           Dream Code:5000-4342-5812


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Mines pretty cute <3


----------



## Lou

Dewy said:


> These are the two most beautiful, well-designed dream towns I've ever seen:
> Mayor Rae of North: 7900-3285-6095
> Mayor Estel of Cit?lune: 4800-2245-2005
> 
> They're so incredibly beautiful, I love them so much c':
> 
> This one's also very pretty: 4800-2245-2005 (it's pink themed)




Those town are really pretty! I have visited North before, but never to Cit?lune!
-inspired-
Are there are any similar addresses like these? :3 

I'm quite new to the game so landscaping isn't my forte ;n;


Also can we have a nice town layout without having all the villagers in a row ?


----------



## PaperCat

North and Clambake are my favourites so far (I am not saying there aren't others I quite enjoy as well. These two are just my inspirations)

North: 7900-3285-6095

Clambake: 5100-4022-5551


----------



## Delphine

Eirrinn said:


> Mine -laughs and then starts to cry-



I laughed a lot, sorry...
I saw too many good ones to actually remember. Most of them were Japanese and I don't remember their names or DAs. I also saw a lot of videos on YouTube, of people visiting towns.


----------



## Lou

PaperCat said:


> North and Clambake are my favourites so far (I am not saying there aren't others I quite enjoy as well. These two are just my inspirations)
> 
> North: 7900-3285-6095
> 
> Clambake: 5100-4022-5551




I have been a North fan, and I'm happy I found Clambale x3 !!! lovely forest town ----


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Almost every town listed here: spotsy-crossing.tumblr.com
Some of my favorite towns:

- 2400-0268-8910 (Kakariko)



- 2700-0520-1469 (Wakuwaku)


- 1600-1372-1519 (Modān) *seems in hiatus though*


- 2700-0100-3737 (Ninten)


----------



## WonderK

I've pretty much have gotten nothing but positive feedback for my town. Here's some pictures


----------



## BerryPop

Oh! Go to pastelia!
4100 - 2171 - 4940
the girl who runs this is here: http://pasteliapeaches.tumblr.com/


----------



## TeeTee

*These are towns I received most reblogs on my Tumblr account:*




Modern Town: 3300-0197-4819




Night Time Town: 1900-2501-2917




Zen Deer Town: 2000-3486-8263
*Also my own town w/ over 1000 visitors:*




Fairy Tale Deer Town: 5800-2153-8372


----------



## Lou

WonderK said:


> I've pretty much have gotten nothing but positive feedback for my town. Here's some pictures




your map is beautiful !!!
also, i have been looking for that path on tumblr, but I couldn't find it anywhere ---

do you happen to have the link for it ;n; ? thank you ^^!!


----------



## WonderK

It's been deleted I believe.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Lou said:


> your map is beautiful !!!
> also, i have been looking for that path on tumblr, but I couldn't find it anywhere ---
> 
> do you happen to have the link for it ;n; ? thank you ^^!!



I'm not sure but I believe it's this one: http://acpath.tumblr.com/post/52616516347


----------



## WonderK

Yep. You found it.


----------



## Lou

thank you guys!!
i've know this blog... *--* but i'm also very careless x^x !


----------



## Halation

Feel free to check mine out if you want. DA in my sig. All houses done,landscaped beach,ect ect.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Halation said:


> Feel free to check mine out if you want. DA in my sig. All houses done,landscaped beach,ect ect.



Cool.I'm going to check this out tonight.Visit my 4 seasons if you like.It's fun to see how others decorate with a simular theme.


----------



## KyokoSmile124

Dreamcode: 4300-3283-6782

Hello! I am from Hong Kong, not Japan, but if you would like to visit my town I hope you will really very like it.  I still have much to do as it is under construction but so far I am much happy with it. I try to cover much of my town in pretty flowers and I have many public work projects to make residents happy. Brie's house is a spa themed and Lindy's house is a restaurant themed with upstairs kitchen.  Have fun~~~!
_(I apologize for any spelling mistakes)_


----------



## mattyboo1

The town of JOY is great! I loved visiting that one. there is also a great one thats set at 4AM and has creepy rooms and tons of carnations. its set in november. its really awesome.


----------



## LunaLight

A lot of these towns are very lovely!! c: Enjoying visiting them ~


----------



## MayorSaki

The Marshal obsession town  It's actually really well made.


----------



## Kindra

Maplerow (4100-2169-1843) and Wayfield (4000-4155-5644) are both _incredible_ towns. 
The level of detail and effort put into both is almost unbelievable!!


----------



## PaperCat

Kindra said:


> Maplerow (4100-2169-1843) and Wayfield (4000-4155-5644) are both _incredible_ towns.
> The level of detail and effort put into both is almost unbelievable!!



Both are quite nice.


----------



## benben12

i like visiting dream towns and have recently acquired the badge for it. so far this is the most fantastic and beautiful town which impressed me the most. i think i have visited about 5x. it has perfect placement of trees and bushes and also pyramid and sphinx on the sand-like path. but some guys may not like the town cos there are too many flowers lol. here is the dream address: 2700-0520-1469 and here is the youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHG0je88WAw


----------



## Han Solo

Bumping this because I really enjoyed some of these towns. I'd love to see more.


----------



## budewarmin

I recently updated my dream town, here is a lovely member drizzle visiting my town in a dream




DA: 6200-4417-4916

(Houses are not done yet though, only the outside ^^')


----------



## Kiikay

Bump ~ I'm hoping for more ppl to share DA they like. Looking for ideas :3

My DA is in my sig if you'd like to check. It's still a working progress but I would like some feedback.


----------



## snowblizzard24

I dreamt of a lovely town recently that was suggested to me.
DA: 5300-4853-5570
It's really beautiful! So I'm pretty sure anyone would enjoy it.

You can also dream (DA in sig) of my town lol
I recently updated and everything with a beautiful sky and presents galore, so hopefully that'll be fun


----------



## FancyThat

These look great I'm going to visit some tonight . Feel free to check out my main town, address in sig. It's always a WIP but it's mostly done now and I've always had very good feedback about it . I'm sort of stuck on what to do in my second town at the moment though.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

My favorite dream town is called 40,000ft (srry i don't have the dream addressee, it should be the only town called 40,000ft) 
Its psychedelic and dreamy, with sort of a story for each house. Its kind of sad in a way, but very beautiful~




edit: I found it! Go and have a visit~


----------



## Rymi1

Bump! Hope to see more DA soon.


----------



## tolisamarie

You're welcome to visit my dream town any time. People really seem to like it and many have told me it has inspired them.


----------



## Bluebirds

Bump just bc this is old and bc I can


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bluebirds said:


> Bump just bc this is old and bc I can



You actually can't, it's breaking the rules.


----------



## RhinoK

Slammint said:


> You actually can't, it's breaking the rules.



well they just did so


----------



## Dinosaurz

RhinoK said:


> well they just did so



Yeah but still
#thug life


----------



## Potsie33

This place 2100-0784-7385 has some really creepy rooms!! Good imagination with how they are laid out. The basement morgue/dissection room is extremely troubling! There's also a grow-op in one of the houses too. Lol


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

I've heard some really good things about mine. Feel free to visit.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

I forgot what the town name was, but there is this weird dream town with everything marshal: town designs, boards,  clothes, Marshal himself and in one of the houses there was a bed with a red outline of Marshal.


----------



## Bekiwoo

check out this one

6200-5411-9563


----------



## Exohlinds

I love Citalune
It's by far my fav.
But somebody can check mine out to lmk how I'm doing so far 

The humble newb town of Madison  
DC: 5B00-0107-30B4

*structural criticism ok


----------

